# Left in my hot car



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Even in the summer, I may have only a couple of occasions to smoke per week and I do all I can to not miss one. We had a function at work for retiring members and packed up the herf o dor the night before. In the morning, I forgot it on the front seat and by the time I came back in the afternoon, the inside of the car was smouldering hot. The cigars looked fine with no split wrappers or anything so I decided to carry on. This dryer cigar was one of the most enjoyable one I had. Since I joined this forum, I now store at 65 RH; I would store lower if it was practical and having this dryer cigar makes me wonder; wait for it; if microwaving the stick would do the same. I always dry box if I can and I really like the results but on a pinch, I wonder if the microwave or a hot plate maybe would do the trick?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Can not say anything about micro or heating cigars on purpose but,,,

I can offer a story about a herf-a-dor with no humidifier left (forgotten) under the seat of my Jeep for well over two weeks in the Florida summer. Once found, the cigars smoked well. These cigars went through the freezing process before being misplaced. Not sure of the outcome would have been the same had they not.

I am sure the high temps would enhance the hatching of any beetle eggs if present.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Microwaving could be disastrous, imo. Microwaving would heat the water molecules up...so essentially you would steam the cigar, not toast/dry it out a little (which is what you seem to want to do).

Maybe putting one in your oven on very low temperature - less than 200 - for 15-20 minutes might help.....but try at your own risk.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

It comes up from time to time, more controversial than using KL though.

Having Fun with the Microwave

Microwave Fix


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Whatever you do, be careful. There's a big difference between dry and dried out. Once the oils in the tobacco have dried out, there's nothing you can do to restore them. They're gone, taking the taste along with them. It'll be similar to smoke dried oak leaves or bundled pine needles.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

erosing said:


> It comes up from time to time, more controversial than using KL though.
> 
> Having Fun with the Microwave
> 
> Microwave Fix


I guess I stand corrected....it seemed to work for these guys. I still wouldn't do it but to each, their own.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

momo439 said:


> Even in the summer, I may have only a couple of occasions to smoke per week and I do all I can to not miss one. We had a function at work for retiring members and packed up the herf o dor the night before. In the morning, I forgot it on the front seat and by the time I came back in the afternoon, the inside of the car was smouldering hot. The cigars looked fine with no split wrappers or anything so I decided to carry on. This dryer cigar was one of the most enjoyable one I had. Since I joined this forum, I now store at 65 RH; I would store lower if it was practical and having this dryer cigar makes me wonder; wait for it; if microwaving the stick would do the same. I always dry box if I can and I really like the results but on a pinch, I wonder if the microwave or a hot plate maybe would do the trick?


You said that you smoke few and far between, so maybe for your next smoke that could be a couple days down the road, dry box the cigar and see how you like it. Could yield similar results and it is a lot safer than trying to steam your cigar in a microwave.

I dry box certain cigars for 2 days before I smoke them. And that's with them being stored in 65%.


----------



## loparo34 (Jul 9, 2014)

Last 2 Don Rafael Vintage 2004 Toro's Ive smoked, I left them in the car while working (its in the plastic wrap + I put it in a baggie and rolled it and closed it with no air) and after worked smoked them and honestly they burn the best and smell the best. But I'm sure if you left it in the car a long time it would eventually go bad? haha..

As far as microwave, Bad idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Branzig said:


> You said that you smoke few and far between, so maybe for your next smoke that could be a couple days down the road, dry box the cigar and see how you like it. Could yield similar results and it is a lot safer than trying to steam your cigar in a microwave.
> 
> I dry box certain cigars for 2 days before I smoke them. And that's with them being stored in 65%.


I concur. I've been dry boxing for a bit now, first time by accident and swear by it now. I dry box some for up to four to five days while away from town with great result. I was just curious about an instant way to get rid of moisture and I'm an agreement with the fact that the microwave is risky.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

erosing said:


> It comes up from time to time, more controversial than using KL though.
> 
> Having Fun with the Microwave
> 
> Microwave Fix


Thanks for the links; great info but I'd be scared to try it on my premiums; just too risky! I'll give it a try someday for sure!


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the input and advice guys!


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Funny that you bring this up, because I was thinking about it just the other day. I usually throw a cigar or two in the work van so that the ride home through Atlanta traffic is slightly more enjoyable. On my last call the van sat dead in the sun for an hour or so and the cigar I smoked on the way home was awesome. The draw was great and the flavors seemed to be intensified, so I started thinking that raising the temps before smoking might no be such a bad idea.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Good thing no one called CPS on you.


Cigar Protective Services


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

FlyersFan said:


> Funny that you bring this up, because I was thinking about it just the other day. I usually throw a cigar or two in the work van so that the ride home through Atlanta traffic is slightly more enjoyable. On my last call the van sat dead in the sun for an hour or so and the cigar I smoked on the way home was awesome. The draw was great and the flavors seemed to be intensified, so I started thinking that raising the temps before smoking might no be such a bad idea.


That's my thought too! I'm sure there's something to it ratter it be temp or RH. I got a moisture meter today and tested my cigars. I can already say that the one on top of the humi were at 10%, in the middle 11-12% and 13% at the bottom. I'll divide some experiment to test my theory and post the results here


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nature said:


> Good thing no one called CPS on you.
> 
> Cigar Protective Services


Shame on me... but I gave it a very nice cremation, lots were present saying all good things about its life lol


----------

